# Duel fuel or all gas Wolf range



## cuoca confusa (Dec 7, 2007)

I would love some input about which Wolf range to buy. I am remodeling my kitchen and know that I want a 36 " Wolf range, but I am very uncertain about whether to get the all gas or the duel fuel. I would appreciate any opinions based on experience with either type.


----------



## muskyhopeful (Jun 16, 2006)

I have a 48" all gas with a char-broiler. I like it a lot. The open burners were important to me. I feel the flame is better and more uniform. I had a Viking cooktop with sealed burners and could not stand them. I like having the same power in each burner. I really like the char-broiler. Great for meat, and really handy for roasting vegetables. I'm also more comfortable with the AG due to the lack of electronics. I have enough problems with my work computers.

I'm not knocking the duel fuel. I've never had one to compare. The WOLF duel fuel ranges are absolutely gorgeous, that's for sure.

Make sure you have plenty of ventilation in you budget. The AG are powerful and it's nice to have power above the range. I have 1200 CFM and added a return air system because code required it. It was pricey, but it sucks EVERYTHING right out. Loud but very efficient.

Kevin


----------



## cuoca confusa (Dec 7, 2007)

thanks so much, kevin. that is very helpful. i need all grist for the mill that i can get. these are large purchases, and i like getting opinions beyond salesperson. no one ever mentioned that the closed burner has a different cooking aspect. they only talk about it in terms of the easy clean-up.


----------



## muskyhopeful (Jun 16, 2006)

If you want lots of opinions check out this site.

Appliances Forum - GardenWeb

Do a search about sealed and open burners. There are many WOLF threads, and you may find threads about Bluestar ranges intriguing. I learned about the Bluestar product after I had ordered my WOLF. They are very powerful (one 22,000 BTU burner) and have a restaurant style burner flame. They are not as pretty, but I probably would have gone that way if I had known about them earlier.

Kevin


----------

